# For Sale



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Daniel Defense DDM4V11 5.56, a few accessories including Nikon .223 scope. $1600.00
Slightly fired Remington Pump 'Field Sport' 12 gauge, wood....$700.00
Slightly fired Browning BPS Special, 20 gauge, wood.....$600.00
Winchester Model 94 Classic, 30-30, bought off GB. Surface rust and needs a major cleaning.....cheap $450.00

Prices are firm. However, I have ammo that I will discount to the right offer. 

PM me if interested, include your phone number and I can send pictures. 

Thanks


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Browning BPS is sold.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't you have a Browning High wall you want to sell ???:mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Bump


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Don't you have a Browning High wall you want to sell ???:mrgreen:


Nope


----------

